# Man's Best Friend



## vtemti (Jun 11, 2005)

My wife just smooooooothly talked me into helping with giving our dog (Shawna) a bath. Like a dumb twitterpated male, I agreed.

Holy Crap am I wet. Why is it that they always get the upper hand (homosapien females or canines)?


----------



## ECC (Jun 13, 2005)

Wife does get the upper hand...tears work wonders.

My puppies never get the upper hand in the tub...Dad is the boss, and they just sit still and enjoy the attention.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 13 2005, 09:01 AM
> * My puppies never get the upper hand in the tub...Dad is the boss, and they just sit still and enjoy the attention.   *


 Mine get the garden hose, and hate every minute of it.


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti_@Jun 11 2005, 10:56 AM
> * Why is it that they always get the upper hand (homosapien females or canines)? *


 We Rule All.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Jun 14 2005, 11:22 AM
> * We Rule All. *


 Very nicely stated.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 14, 2005)

hey Boss, i volunteer for the next bath if it'll stop your mongrel from barking at me...


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 14, 2005)

My mutts get a nice warm bath in the tub. Nothing but the best for my critters!!


----------

